# Flounder/Fluke rigs and Balsa Bait Bugs



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Been busy working on new stuff. Had a customer ask about building bait bugs out of balsa like the old original


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

What is the optimal way to bait the bug with the double hooks? I used one for the first time in April for bluefish (unsuccessfully) using mullet fillets through both hooks, but was unsure if it was hindering the flutter.
TIA,
KBueno


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

You rigged it correct. I try to keep the strip no more than a couple inches longer than the hair. I also trim it up neat. I cut the top corners off so its pointed and sometimes fillet off some of the meat so its not to heavy and I split the tail. The extra buoyancy of the balsa makes these work a little better than the foam ones.


----------

